

Ask HN: Is there a good recent benchmark pitting Flash against Javascript? - AndrewDucker

I was curious as to whether JS was faster or slower than Flash, what with all the work that's been going into JS recently.<p>Is there a decent benchmark out there comparing the two (across browsers, obviously)?
======
mainguy
<http://bubblemark.com/flex.htm>

